# Braves get Upton x2??!!?



## huntindawg (Jan 24, 2013)

And give up Prado and Delgado?????!!!!??


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 24, 2013)

they got a solid young 3B in the deal also. Braves done good on this one. I hate to lose Prado, but this is still a great move.


----------



## TBI (Jan 24, 2013)

and Spurril and Ahmed. I'm not thrilled about losing Prado, but J-Up is a big time player. I've got a feeling the Upton boys playing together will really push each other. Any way you slice it we now have the best outfield in baseball. The Braves also got 3B Chris Johnson who hit 30 homers last year.


----------



## riprap (Jan 24, 2013)

I like it. I hope these guys will be big in the clutch. Seems like the only one good in those situations was Chipper.


----------



## triple play (Jan 24, 2013)

TBI said:


> and Spurril and Ahmed. I'm not thrilled about losing Prado, but J-Up is a big time player. I've got a feeling the Upton boys playing together will really push each other. Any way you slice it we now have the best outfield in baseball. The Braves also got 3B Chris Johnson who hit 30 homers last year.



More like 15 homers last year.


----------



## David Parker (Jan 24, 2013)

yet we hang on to Uggla. nuff said


----------



## DSGB (Jan 24, 2013)

Hate to give up Prado, but he would be a FA after this season. Johnson is a pretty good 3rd baseman.


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 24, 2013)

If Uggla and B-mac get back on track, you are looking at a legitamate 200+ homerun lineup. The Braves starting staff has got to be feeling good right about now.


----------



## TBI (Jan 24, 2013)

triple play said:


> More like 15 homers last year.



http://www.baseball-reference.com/players/j/johnsch05.shtml

Excuse me, you're right. 15 of them were at Houston's AAA club. I read that as Toronto.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 24, 2013)

I'll miss seeing Prado in a Braves suit. He is a ball player.


----------



## Duff (Jan 24, 2013)

Man, not sure about this trade. I love getting brother Upton, but this is a heavy price to pay. Probably got plans for Johnson/Francisco platoon at 3B. Don't like that.

As Dawg said, I'll sure miss Prado. He's a good one


----------



## fatboy84 (Jan 24, 2013)

triple play said:


> More like 15 homers last year.



And 29 years old.  Not young in baseball terms, but I like this trade even though we had to give up Prado.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Jan 24, 2013)

Bad move giving up Prado.... I would field 9 Prado's on my team and not think twice about it.  The guy was invaluable and to get rid of him is a travesty.  He came ready to play 100% every game and it did not matter what position....... bad bad bad bad move.


----------



## fatboy84 (Jan 24, 2013)

Duff said:


> Man, not sure about this trade. I love getting brother Upton, but this is a heavy price to pay. Probably got plans for Johnson/Francisco platoon at 3B. Don't like that.
> 
> As Dawg said, I'll sure miss Prado. He's a good one



The platoon (if it happens) will provide adequate defense and production at 3B, but more importantly this move solidifies the outfield and gives us the big bat everyone was coveting last year.

I like this outfield:
Justin Upton
BJ Upton
Jason Heyward


----------



## fatboy84 (Jan 24, 2013)

Buck Nasty said:


> Bad move giving up Prado.... I would field 9 Prado's on my team and not think twice about it.  The guy was invaluable and to get rid of him is a travesty.  He came ready to play 100% every game and it did not matter what position....... bad bad bad bad move.



Got to give up something to get something.  Nobody likes to give up Prado, but at least we got good value in return.


----------



## huntindawg (Jan 24, 2013)

fatboy84 said:


> The platoon (if it happens) will provide adequate defense and production at 3B, but more importantly this move solidifies the outfield and gives us the big bat everyone was coveting last year.
> 
> I like this outfield:
> Justin Upton
> ...



Man, we got Jason's brother too??


----------



## nickel back (Jan 24, 2013)

like it really matters,its baseball,fun to play,sucks to watch....bout like watching paint dry.


----------



## David Parker (Jan 24, 2013)

huntindawg said:


> Man, we got Jason's brother too??


----------



## Buck Nasty (Jan 24, 2013)

fatboy84 said:


> Got to give up something to get something.  Nobody likes to give up Prado, but at least we got good value in return.



Time will tell.......


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 24, 2013)

Plus, to add to the fact, Juan Francisco dropped the weight that Wren and Fredi told him to drop and he did extremely well in the Dominican Winter League. He has HUGE power potential and very possibly could win the everyday 3B job eventually, if not out of spring training. Johnson (the 3B that came with Upton) has a good bit of upside to himself as well. Prado's versatility will be missed, but the lineup and bench has more than enough ability to make up for it.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 24, 2013)

Heard lots about this potential trade lately, especially yesterday & even today is on the local TV sports news in the Atlanta metro area.

Shocking the Braves were willing to give up Prado & even pitcher Delgado who lots thought he had good potential for the future.  



http://www.11alive.com/news/article/273906/40/Braves-pick-up-OF-Justin-Upton-from-Arizona 

Braves pick up OF Justin Upton from Arizona

11:26 AM, Jan 24, 2013


----------



## fatboy84 (Jan 24, 2013)

huntindawg said:


> Man, we got Jason's brother too??



Ah crap....Brain Poot (had to edit...who knew the other word for passing gas was censored) while typing.


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 24, 2013)

Giving up Delgado wasn't really that big of a deal considering the arms in the farm system.


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 24, 2013)

nickel back said:


> like it really matters,its baseball,fun to play,sucks to watch....bout like watching paint dry.



yep, that's me too. Can't wait till football season !!!


----------



## DSGB (Jan 24, 2013)

nickel back said:


> like it really matters,its baseball,fun to play,sucks to watch....bout like watching paint dry.





gacowboy said:


> yep, that's me too. Can't wait till football season !!!



Ya'll done forced me to bring back my signature.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 24, 2013)

Jeremy Wade said:


> yet we hang on to Uggla. nuff said



what do you suggest we do with him?


btw... agree this is a great trade.  we weren't going to be able to resign Prado next year anyways.  He is asking for $11-12 million per year.  Sorry, he's not worth that.

Upton and Johnson are both under team control for 3 more years.

Plus we got to keep Teheran.  Plus Gilmartin is who will probably appear in Atlanta at some point this year, and Graham who is the hottest young arm in the system.

Not to say I won't miss Prado.  He was a great personality for this team and his versatility will be missed.  But I'd trade 1 year of Prado for 3 years of Justin Upton any day.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 24, 2013)

nickel back said:


> like it really matters,its baseball,fun to play,sucks to watch....bout like watching paint dry.





DSGB said:


> Ya'll done forced me to bring back my signature.



Yep, baseball can be as bad & boring to view as watching grass grow, too, except when there's lots of hitting & scoring.




Sounds like the Braves finally made it official with their annc't according to the radio news I'm hearing.

Feeling a bit more encouraged with some of the more positive posts appearing. 



http://atlanta.braves.mlb.com/news/...23&content_id=41120090&vkey=news_mlb&c_id=mlb 

Braves acquire coveted outfielder J. Upton
Prado, Delgado, three prospects to D-backs; infielder Johnson to Atlanta 

01/24/2013 10:36 AM ET


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 24, 2013)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Yep, baseball can be as bad & boring to view as watching grass grow, too, except when there's lots of hitting & scoring.



I'd rather watch pitching duels any day.


----------



## Horns (Jan 24, 2013)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> what do you suggest we do with him?
> 
> 
> btw... agree this is a great trade.  we weren't going to be able to resign Prado next year anyways.  He is asking for $11-12 million per year.  Sorry, he's not worth that.
> ...



Doc beat me saying this about Prado. It seems that he thinks he is worth the pay of a 25HR hitter. Also mlbtraderumors.com has said that the Dbacks will extend Prado soon. Sounds like Prado sent himself away.


----------



## riprap (Jan 24, 2013)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'd rather watch pitching duels any day.



It's amazing the prep work the coaches and pitchers and catchers go through. When and where to throw each pitch for each batter. I'm also love it sometimes when an outfielder or infielder never has to move when a ball is hit to him. That just doesn't happen by accident.


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 24, 2013)

DSGB said:


> Ya'll done forced me to bring back my signature.





yep, ole Lewis was a good one !!
I might go watch a UGA baseball game or 2,


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 24, 2013)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'd rather watch pitching duels any day.



Most folks like you are much better baseball fans than me, but I like when folks get fired up about their favorite sports.  If a sport does not have much offensive scoring action, then I'm mostly interested in a game's final results & details. 

Maybe the Braves are getting some better bats, but I hope these new players do not continue with lots of strikeouts & lead the league being strikeout kings.


----------



## David Parker (Jan 24, 2013)

As for what to do with Uggla?   We can't get jack for him b/c he doesn't produce, so we're left with building the line-up around his lack of production.  Both Uggla and Prado were intense and had the best of attitudes.  I'd just rather drop the one that didn't have the numbers to go along with it.  Braves office had other ideas i guess.


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 24, 2013)

There was no way to "drop" Uggla. The Braves are on the hook for three more years. No way another team would take on his contract with the production he had the last two years without the Braves paying a huge chunk of it. Plus, a more optimistic scenario is the addition of the Upton family reunion combined with the emergence of Freeman an Heyward as run producers, maybe B-mac and Uggla get back on track now that there isn't as much pressure to carry the lineup.

Fact is, Uggla is a Brve through 2015. He isn't going anywhere


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 24, 2013)

Jeremy Wade said:


> As for what to do with Uggla?   We can't get jack for him b/c he doesn't produce, so we're left with building the line-up around his lack of production.  Both Uggla and Prado were intense and had the best of attitudes.  I'd just rather drop the one that didn't have the numbers to go along with it.  Braves office had other ideas i guess.



drop him how?  this isn't fantasy baseball...

fyi, Uggla was still a 3.5 WAR player last year according to Fangraphs.  That's 7th amongst MLB 2B.  And FWIW, that's better than guys like Andre Ethier, BJ Upton, Justin Upton, Hanley Ramirez, Mark Teixeira, Freddie Freeman, and Jay Bruce.


----------



## David Parker (Jan 24, 2013)

Wish it was.  I win every year.  HAH


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 24, 2013)

OF upgrade 3rd base downgrade. I don't know much about Johnson but one of my boys says he has lots of potential but so did Brad Kominsk for my fellow old coots.


----------



## fatboy84 (Jan 24, 2013)

For those that think this is such a donwgrade, let's look at the numbers.

2012
Prado ......................Johnson
156 games................136 games
617 AB......................488 AB
10 HR .......................15 HR
70 RBI...................... 76 RBI
17 SB.........................1 SB
.301 Avg.....................286 Avg



OK, that is only a one year sampling so let's look at the 162 game averages.... And yes, I understand Johnson only has 2 years to factor in.

162 game Avgs

Prado....................Johnson
604 AB...................572 AB
12 HR.....................15 HR
68 RBI....................80 RBI
7 SB........................5 SB
.295 Avg..................276 Avg

Same age, numbers are similar, plus we add J Upton.


----------



## Al Medcalf (Jan 24, 2013)

DSGB said:


> Ya'll done forced me to bring back my signature.



Love that signature, I refuse to watch THUGball, oops I meant football......


----------



## nickel back (Jan 24, 2013)

DSGB said:


> Ya'll done forced me to bring back my signature.



bla,bla,bla......I have hit and thrown many baseballs,had a blast as a little league coach...like I said,fun to play,sucks to watch.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 25, 2013)

DSGB said:


> Ya'll done forced me to bring back my signature.



Lewis was spot on. I don't understand people who don't love baseball. There is a screw loose or something.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 25, 2013)

drhunter1 said:


> Lewis was spot on. I don't understand people who don't love baseball. There is a screw loose or something.



and you said the Falcons was going to win,talk about a screw loose

I said baseball is fun to play sucks to watch,not that I did not like it


----------



## golffreak (Jan 25, 2013)

You know this means that Prado will be an MVP candidate within 3 years, right? Seems to always happen when they trade someone.


----------



## David Parker (Jan 25, 2013)

golffreak said:


> You know this means that Prado will be an MVP candidate within 3 years, right? Seems to always happen when they trade someone.



More evidence that trading Uggla at all cost would have been a benefit to the Braves and Dan.  Seriously though, just get them to camp and let's play ball.


----------



## golffreak (Jan 25, 2013)

Jeremy Wade said:


> More evidence that trading Uggla at all cost would have been a benefit to the Braves and Dan.  Seriously though, just get them to camp and let's play ball.



I agree. Can't wait for first pitch. And I do think that Uggla needs to go. More than Prado for sure. In my opinion.


----------



## polkhunt (Jan 26, 2013)

Upton trade is a mistake. To give up a player that can play almost any position, bat lead off, and hit near 300 consistently for what they got in return is a bad move.


----------



## crokseti (Jan 26, 2013)

Gonna be interesting to me. Might even get to see back to back to back home runs at some point.They added power for sure and without sacrificing speed, and if the pitching holds up, it's gonna be a close race.


----------



## Tim L (Jan 27, 2013)

polkhunt said:


> Upton trade is a mistake. To give up a player that can play almost any position, bat lead off, and hit near 300 consistently for what they got in return is a bad move.



I think they had decided there was no way they could resign Prado once his contract came up for renewal and they're probably right..Get something for him while you can or lose him after this year.  We got a decent 3rd baseman and Upton; could afford to lose Delgado since we have some many good starters.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 27, 2013)

Yep Prado was gone after this year anyway to get a huge contract like the Yanks surely would pay him, so I like it. 
Suddenly we have a fast powerful outfield pole to pole. Hope 3b is a solid position and not a weakness because I hear Johnson is more bat than glove.


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 27, 2013)

westcobbdog said:


> Yep Prado was gone after this year anyway to get a huge contract like the Yanks surely would pay him, so I like it.
> Suddenly we have a fast powerful outfield pole to pole. Hope 3b is a solid position and not a weakness because I hear Johnson is more bat than glove.



With Simmons at SS, there isn't that big of a hole to cover at 3B. Between Johnson and Francisco, 3B should be fine.


----------

